# Liverpool Womens Hospital - Part 1



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Im due to start next week and was wondering if anybody else is having/had treatment at LWH ?

I must admit im getting nervous now, sometimes i dont understand what everybody is on about either  

Thanks

Wendyxxx


----------



## cummingsp (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Wendy

I am due to start treatment on Saturday again at LWH.  This will be our 6th
attempt & I have found the staff here to be very sympathetic & helpfull all through the process.

Hope all goes well with your treatment & fingers crossed that you are successful

Is there anybody else out there who is in a similar position to me & been successful after so many attempts at LWH?  Need some encouragement that there are some success stories at 6th, 7th attempts.

best wishes
Tricia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Tricia, sorry to read your story  

My friend got a BFP first icsi recently, and so I'm sure i wont  I am really excited and trying to be positive but its nerve racking i must admit.

Bit scared that i wont be able to do the first needle for shaking.  Im not frightened of needles normally, and can look when i am getting one, but a bit nervous about doing my first one.  I will be glad when thats out the way

Hope somebody can give you some positive news

Good luck  

Wendyxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

I've had my last 2 IVFs at LWH, but I'm under Countess of Chester too. Just wanted to say Hello and wish you both lots of luck for your future tx.

Wendy I use an injector pen for my stabbing. They gave me it in my needles and syringes kit at the Countess, why don't you ask them at LWH about it. I find it really easy to use. I don't mind injections either but was also very nervous at first. I promise you, you will be a dab hand at it in a weeks time 

Tricia, all I can say to you is I do hope you get your dream this time round. 
As you say the staff are lovely at the hozzy. I find if I'm not sure about something then I just ask them again. I don't care if they think I'm ditzy, sometimes it all just seems like too much information all at once!

Love and positive vibes to you both    

Leni x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi ladies,
My name is Sharon and i am on day 6 of stims at LWH.
This is my first ICSI attempt due to Dh having low count due to wierd chromosome balanced traslocation. He was born like this we didn't find out until xmas and after I had had every test under the sun.
I started my DR drugs on 25th April had a scan last week to see it had worked and everything was ok so started stims last Thursday.
I go for a scan tommorrow to see if follies are growing and check how many eggs I have so fingers crossed.
Please don't worry about the needles I have just done my 30th and I had the biggest needle phobis in the world.
I actually burst into tears at the hospital when I did my first one saying I can't do it I was terrified!!!
Well here I am now 30 injections later and I am fine. It gets easier, you are scared but keep thinking about why you are doing it and you soon stab it in and its becomes easy after a few.
I do my buserilin in the morning as soon as I wake up so I haven't had to much time to think about it and I do menopur about 6.30pm before my tea after work so I am thinking more about food than I am about the needle!!! Mind over matter!!
I am hopeing my EC will be Monday and ET later on next week.
I have found the staff and doctors very helpful and really nice.

Best of luck to you sending you loads of baby dust and prayers.
Try to stay calm and focused.
I know its easy to say but you can do it. The more relaxed you are the better.
Put your feet up when you can and get plenty of rest.

i have a really demanding job I am a Financial Controller but i have found that it has kept me grounded and that time has just flown.Luckily I have very sympathetic bosses a great family and wonder friends.

Best of luck
Love and hope
Sharonxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Leni and Sharon

Thanks for the pen advice Leni i will see if they have any !

Sharon are you planning on taking any time off work after ET ?  

I have a similar type job to you, and have now told a few people who are very supportive    and I think work will help take my mind off things, athough i am planning on some time off after ET

Im sure I will be ok with the needles really, my friend burst into tears too, so they are probably used to it, and wont be too surprised if i do it too  

Thanks for posting 

Hoping all our dreams come true soon 

Love
Wendyxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls - i'm at LWH. i had ec today for icsi cycle. Don't worry about not understanding everything - the nurses and embryologists will always take the time to explain things. My only moan about LWH is that it is a VERY busy clinic.

Wendy --As for needles - i hate them too but this cycle - i used a bag of frozen peas on my stomach for 2 mins then jab and it doesn't hurt at all. After the first couple of tries you'll have more confidence 

Good luck to everyone 

Casey XXX


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Casey


Thanks for your advice,  like the peas idea, sounds good, might take a bag with me  

Good luck, hope everything goes ok, let us know how you get on

Best wishes 

Wendyxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
i had scan on Wednesday and they said I hadn't responed very well so they upped the meds and rescanned today.They have grown and multiplied but aren't big enough yet so they now think I am a slow responder so I am to keep stimming over the weekend and they will rescan on Monday.
I have got 9 follies on the left at about 13 in size and 6 on the right at about 12.
This is a great improvement in two days so I am going to keep going.
If they don't grow to 17-18 by monday they will abandon cycle so it doesn't count as a go to the health authority!!
If all goes well ec will be Thursday next week they said and ET will be Saturday.
So heres hoping.
Let me know how you are.
best wishes
Love Sharon
xxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck for today Sharon, hope everything goes well for you  

Lets keep this thread going please girls, i go on Thursday and I would love to keep up to date where everybody else is up to

Best wishes for a BFP 

Love

Wendyxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hope everything goes well with the scan Sharon.

Oooo not long now Wendy.

Sending lots of positive vibes for you both   

Casey, hope the 2ww is going ok for you.

Tricia, hope all is going well with your cycle and tx.

I'm just waiting for AF to turn up, so that I can ring the hozzy and sort out my medicatd FET cycle.

Love and luck to all
Leni x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls

day 3 of 2ww and its dragging along.... don't know why but i've been really scatty since et ... keep getting words muddled and forgetting what i've done and what i'm supposed to do. 

haron, wendy tricia - hope youre all ok and your cycle is going well.

leni - just like af   never comes when you want to her to

bye for now caseyx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Wendy,
Went back yesterday and my follies have sprouted over the weekend the biggest is 20 and the smallest out 13.5. There are between 12 and 14 of them so not bad!!!
So did the final injection last night at midnight and my ec is 12pm tommorrow. They will call me on Thursday to let me know how many have fertilised and ET will be Friday hopefully.
Wendy are you injecting yourself?
I did its ok once youve done a few I have or should I say had a terrible needle phobia. I don't think a needle will bother me again after giving myself 42 of them!!!

Keep in touch let me know how you are getting on I will let you know tommorrow how many lovely eggs they get.

Love and baby dust
Sharon
xxx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi there, I have had one previous ICSI at the womens (this year)and 3 at Walsgrave - Coventry,when i was 25. failed to implant so going for assisted hatching this time. my fsh is normal but thought due to this being my last attempt (am 39) and partner 52 we would pull out all the stops. Anyone know anything about if it improves chances.I have 2 boys 12 and 6 so know i am very luck indeed but in a new relationship and he has no kids. I really thought i wouldnt be back to the days of feels emotional, desperate, hating to look at pregnant women etc....how we manage to pull our selves through i dont know. good luck. perhaps a night out or a coffee would be good to arrange. start down reg on sunday. fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing well    I am getting really excited about tomorrow.  

Im also excited about the football tonight, although i know that is totally off topic.

Sharon, hope everything goes well for you today, I will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing how you have got on  

My friend came round last night with some lovely bubble bath and body lotion for me & some lovely juice called posh squash, white grape & strawberry with a hint of black pepper!  I will be making this and drinking it chilled pretending its a nice glass of rose wine 

Love & babydust  

wendyxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Wendy 
I am ok they got 11 eggs 9 great big ones so I am really pleased with my ovaries for doing as they were told.
I am a bit sore and crampy but this is normal.I don't remeber much about the EC because the sedation they give you makes you lose your memory!!!??
Remember a bit of tugging and poking and thats about it until the end when I asked how many eggs. Stayed in bed in Hospital for another 2.5hrs and then came home to the couch.
They will call me tommorrow and let me know how many if any have fertilised and hopefully ET will be Friday afternoon.
All the staff were great the were singing while collecting my eggs!!!

On the football front my husband is a big reds fan and is gutted he hasn't gone but we obviously had more important things going on today according to me anyway.
Mark doesn't understand why we couldn't but his little friends on ice last week so he could of gone!!! Cheeky bloody sod!!
he went to Dortmund when they won the UEFA with the brother in law. The brother in law has gone to Instanbul and left marks sister to take three kids on her own to Tenerife and he id flying out tommorrow. I told her she was mad!!!
She says that once he gets there she is going on kid strike for at least a week and leaving him to it while she glues herself to her sunlounger!!! Not a bad idea!!

Wendy best of luck starting everything you will be fine you get used to it all.
Speak later
Love and baby dust
Sharon xxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Well done Sharon and your clever ovaries, hope everything goes well for you today  

I'm really excited today, probably be nervous later, but I am so glad to be finally starting something after all this time.  Its absolutely unbelievable to think I have a chance of a BFP in a few weeks time. 

I wouldn't say I was the biggest football fan but it was amazing last night, loved it! We have been listening to radio city this morning, their commentary last night was so funny .  Darren was dancing and jumping all over the front room, I did let him celebrate with one small bottle of beer.  Ordinarily he would have the hangover from hell this morning !

Best wishes 
Wendy xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Wendy,Casey,
They called early this morning.Out of the nine good ones,2 were still immature,2 haven't fertilised.
5 have fertilised and 3 of them are really really good quality.

I said to the embryologist that I was a bit dissapointed with the fertility rate.She said with ICSI the eggs have to be at a certain maturity to survive the needle going in them and that i should be jumping for joy because the 3 that are good are not just good they are excellent. They were able to call me early because they had done so well over night. She said it is quality not quantity that matters and that I am very lucky.
She wished me the best of luck and said she has got everything crossed for me because they have a great chance.

So I am really pleased. ET is 3.00pm tommorrow sothe 2WW starts tommorrow.
So I will be joining Casey on the rollercoaster.Casey I think you are scatty from coming off the drugs as well. I am the same feel like I lost my brain somewhere along the line.I walk in to a room for something and then stand there like an idiot because I can't remember why I am there!!! Its so frustrating.I think we are just physically and emotionally mixed up!!!

Wendy best of luck with the injections you do get used to them. I had 42 in the end in total.
Are you doing them yourself or is Darren doing them for you?

Best of luck girls sending you loads and loads of babydust
Love 
sharonxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Sharon, well done, sounds like great news    Hope you transfer goes ok, you really couldn't ask for more than 2 excellent ones going in so well done you !


Well ladies, i am pleased to say I was fine about my needles !!  The only thing that surprised me was my friend has did hers in her leg, and i was fully prepared for the leg, but the nurse said it had to be my tummy.  I only injected water yesterday, but have done my first Burselin this morning, and found it fine 

I have warned Darren that over the next 3 weeks I may be mood swinging, hot flushing and night sweating and he said 'nothing new there then'   cheeky pig!

At least we have a nice long weekend to look forward to 

Best wishes and positive vibes

Wendyxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls 

hi leni - how's it going has the old witch turned up yet 

hi looby loo - hows your tx going ? 
h
sharon - well done and good luck with your et - see you on 2ww

wendy - yep you got it about right but hopefully it will all be worth it

im on day 8 now but dont feel very positive . i think because i didn't have a very good cycle and things went wrong at the end. oh well only another week 
to go   and dh should be back from istanbul tonight

bye - caseyx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Soz not posted for a bit, been really busy with work.

Sharon, hope ET went well. Sounds like you've got some real quality embies there. Hope they snuggle in for the next 9 months  

Casey, the 2ww drags so doesn't it? I think it's the worst thing about the whole tx personally.

Wendy  at your hubby's comments about the mood swings. Happy stabbing, you not hubby for his comment! 

Looblyloo, hope your downregging is going ok. Good idea about us all meeting up sometime. I go to the Merseyside and Northwest meetups and they are great, a really good bunch of people. We should try and organise something amongst ourselves, or you are all welcome to come to the next NW and Mersey meet up. I think we are going to try and do one in Southport.

As for me, still no af. I would do a HPT but I think for it to be positive it would have to be by immaculate conception as I didn't ovulate last month, and coz we were waiting to do FET we avoided BBS! It's all very weird normally the old  is more or less on time. Bloomin' typical just coz I'm waiting to ring the hozzy to start d/r when she starts. Ah well, I guess I will just have to wait.

Love to all
Leni x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Wendy hi Casey,
Well I am home with 2 grade 1 embies aboard now officially tagged Fred and Wilma by my DH.
Et went ok but I did feel a bit sick after it.I have still got the most terrible trapped wind that is crippling me so I am feeling a bit **** today when I should be really happy.
I suppose emotionally I am over the moon to have got to this stage but physically feel at bit wrecked.
I have been awake since 5am and am feeling pretty tired.
I have got everything crossed for this to work .
Thanks for all your support girls.
Speak more tommorrow
love and baby dust 
Sharon
xxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there,
I'm at Liverpool Women's on my second ICSI attempt - 5 injections so far- baseline scan on 14th. My hubbie injects me as I'm a bit pathetic when it comes to needles- also he feels involved. He sprays my stomach with a bit of sports freeze spray prior to injection which helps. Not sure if it should be recommended but it works for me - just don't spray for too long as it can burn a bit!! 
Think the staff are great- very understanding and caring, but I also agree with the person who said it was so busy (sorry not sure who!). There are times when you are ringing and ringing and the nurses are so rushed off their feet they can't answer the phone. Must be an exhausting job.
Good luck to all of you- Sharon, Wendi and Trish etc
Hope I haven't missed anyone out! Am keeping everything crossed for you! Will log on again soon to find outhow everything is going.
Dakin


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everybody

I think the injections are staring to kick in as yesterday afternoon i felt absolutely awful, headache and really tired and a bit like i was getting the flu   It then felt a bit strange this morning injecting myself with a but more. Hope it doesn't get too bad

I'm really pleased for you Sharon it must be so exciting, hope Fred and Wilma are loving their new home 

Casey hope you are doing something nice this weekend to help your 2ww huyyy along  

Leni hope that  arrives soon for you !

Darkin you made me   about the spray thing, I lucky I'm not scared of needles but i would imagine its awful if you are.  But well done you, you have found a way 

How are you feeling ok by the way, I'm starting to feel rather odd 

Lots of love and babydust  

wendyxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Wendy,
You have the same symptoms I had from the buserilin.Tired felt slightly like an alien and just not right in general. 
It does pass and you get used to the fact that it is the drugs not you.
I had 2 really bad days. 1st was the day I came on ie about 7 days after start of injections and then again the following week I had a day were I felt really down in the dumps.
There is nothing you can do about it and think that it means that it is working and doing what it should. YOu will feel much better once you have your baseline scan and start stims.
Lets face it it plays with your hormones so you have got to feel wierd.

Don't worry you will be fine- get plenty of rest and sleep when you need to and get husband to do the housework and you look after you.
I just went on strike was too tired to be bothered so my DH had to it.
Came home from work one night to find him tied up on the stairs with the dyson.
Never used it you see and didn't realise the hose extends I was crying laughing at him. 
I am feeling a bit better today wind seems to be subsiding stillbloated but thats to be expected at least the horrible crippling pains have gone.
I have been just pottering about the house since Friday. It took me a couple of hours to get my head together after ET it was exciting but really wierd. Went to my mums for tea yesterday and walked the dog this morning.
Haven't done anything strenuous at all but I am not lying horizontal either.
I have the joy of the pessaries twice a day which is LOVELY!!! 
Will take dog out again later at least the weather is nice today.
Speak soon sending loads of baby dust to all
12 days and counting for me!
Love Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!
Hope you are feeling better Wendy. I had a few terrible vice-like headaches after about 8-10 days of injections. When they arrived, NOTHING would take them away, BUT they weren't continuous and usually went after a good sleep. Think Sharon is right about going to bed and relaxing after work. That's what I had to do. (Even better idea to get hubbie to do housework!)
Sharon - good luck- stay positive. Isn't it a wierd but great feeling!
Dakin


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi Dakin,
How are you ok I hope.
I had a few horrible headaches also and nothing would get rid of them.
Like I said to Wendy both of you should do as little as possible and rest.
All those bloody injections play with your body.I told my husband him doing housework was great support to me.He said he didn't realise how hard it was. I asked him had he ever wondered how the toilet stayed white, he said he never thought about it.... until I handed him a bottle of toilet duck bleach and a toilet brush and he had to think about it.
I must admit Dh has been good but he doesn't clean as good as me.
Luckily I am not a cleaning freak just do it properly when I do do it.
My Dh said he was proud of me for doing the injections and if it had had to have been him it wouldn't of happened!!!!!
Best of luck to you lovey keep injecting I have just got the lovey pessaries now.Isn't that nice.
I must admit to feeling a bit more like myself today.
Still strange things going on in the tummy region but not reading anything into them.
Love and baby dust
Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls - haven't posted for a couple of days as im torturing myself on the 2ww - im convinced af will start on weds - like clockwork - im usually quite positive but this time round i  feel really negative and just want it to be over.
im being horrible to dh too but this could be pmt as well - any ideas on how i can buck myself up? tried food & shopping  

loobylou, wendy & dakin - side effects from buselrin aren't nice - but they do ease once you start  stimming

sharon - good luck with 2ww - hope it goes quickly for you and you get a lovely bfp at the end

bye for now casey

leni - how are you getting on - has af arrived and do you know when you can do fet


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi Casey and Sharon!
Both of you trying to stay sane on the 2ww- torture!It's such a tough time. I remember being at work and being totally 'on another planet'! God knows how we all manage to carry on as normal! And yes - if it was down to our hubbies to go through this, I'm sure things would be different!!! Oh by the way, THEY NEVER CLEAN THE TOILET PROPERLY!!!!! 
Sharon try not to worry about any pains etc. On my 1st ICSI (ET- 18.02.05) I really felt as if I was having early period pains all the way through BUT I was actually pregnant. Quite normal apparently. (Wasn't meant to be for me in the end but this time I certainly won't worry about them!)
I'm on day 7 of Buserelin today - no headaches as yet, actually feel quite 'hyper' (for want of a better word!). Been walking, cycling etc today in the gorgeous sunshine! Is Buserelin a stimulant initially? I think the Doc said it was.
Well good luck to you both!
All body parts crossed!!!
Dakin
PS - My computer went funny when I started my original reply so there me be 2 replies- not sure what happened- apologies!


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello ladies

First day back at work today and feel really knacker-ed.  I really enjoyed the long weekend done some housework and stuff but it was nice to just lay on the couch and watch TV when i wanted.  So it was hard work this morning having to get up and come in here.

Sharon Ive had a look at the pesaries, they look like torpedo's  

Casey not long to go now, hope that   stays away for you !

Dakin I love you idea of going to bed when i get in from work, and don't worry girls hubby is preparing himself for the housework, i was thinking of getting him a piny 

speak to you all later

lots of love and babydust 

wendyxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey girls

I have asked Mookie if we could have our own list of who's who at the LWH!

I have sent her my details so she can add me to the list

Hope you like the idea, i just thought all the other hospitals have one and I thought it would be nice if we could too 

If you want to be added please send your details to Mookie

wendyxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

girls - just to let you know i got a bfn - i'm probably going to try another clinic if i try again - good luck to all of you currently having tx - go easy on yourselves - i'll be following you on the boards and wishing that all your dreams come true

caseyxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Casey so sorry to here your news.
I have started spotting nd having crampy pains so I think it is all over for me too.
Take care lovey and the best of luck
Love
Sharon

Wendy 
How are you getting on?
let me know

Love and babydust
Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

sharon - i see your on day 8 - spotting and crampy pains could be implanation - i hope so - thinling of you Caseyxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi Casey,
Sorry to hear it wasn't meant to be this time.
I'm 38 and  on my second cycle too - baseline scan 14.06.05 and I have a funny feeling it's gonna be third or fourth for me. Maybe it's self preservation, but that's just how I feel and you know, I seem to have calmly accepted it some how  
Try not to be too down- most people our age that I know have been through fertility treatment, seem to catch on their third attempt, so try to bear that in mind.
Good luck and keep in touch.
Dakin


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls

Casey, so sorry to hear your news, sending a cyber hug to you  xx

Hi Sharon, dint think the worst just yet i know it must be hard but from what Ive read this could be good sign, fingers and toes crossed for you  

Dakin my baseline scan in on the 16th

I am feeling absolutely shattered today, so tired.  It took all my energy to get a bath and dry my hair.  But i am glad i did and am now having a nice lazy day, with feet up as much as poss  

Take care speak to you soon

with love and babydust

wendyxx 

Everytime i do a spell check, it thinks my name could be windsocks ??, i might change my name, what do you think ?  What the hell are windsocks by the way.  Can't imagine why there is such a word in the dictionary ?  very strange, i think


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi there, great to read all your messages.on day 6 of down reg and scan due on june 23rd day after I get back from Tunisia.what a holiday that will be... trying to keep drugs cold and make sure the needles dont get lost along with my luggage like my last go in feb. Getting married in august so hoping there will be more than just me and hubby flying off for honeymoon.Our last go so heres hoping x Dakin get him one like Roberto on big brother


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi folks!
Wendy - yeh I'm 2 days ahead of you and felt really tired on Thu and Fri. Sat was a little better but as I'm having the 'period from hell' that could be something to do with it! (Didn't have this last time as for some reason down reg took 6 weeks!!!! Had to induce another period with a drug called Norehistorone) So ... in a way at least I know it's working this time.

I'm tryng to lose a bit of weight at moment.Nothing to do with ICSI - I just can't fit into my jeans or work clothes!!! Any way think I'm just gonna have to give up as have no energy for exercise- even walking!AND I NEED CHIPS!

Loobyloo - Roberto's piny is rather attractive!!!! (better than Roberto) 

Sharon - hope 2ww is going ok. Everything still crossed for you.

Casey- if you're still logging on - hang in there. It's amazing how quickly the mind and body repair after such disappointment. Thinking of you.

By the way, can someone explain how to get the pink info at the bottom onto the screen? Totally haven't got a clue where to start! 

Love to all
Will log on later tonight
Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello

AF arrived and i feel rubbish, i am off work today because i feel absolutely knacker-ed

Hey Sharon hope you are OK  

Dakin, i though i would be able to loose some weight, but at the moment if i want something i am having it.  Apart from coffee, tea, wine and my husband    So its not really happening.  

I quite like Roberto's eyes, the piny makes me  

To get the pink writing at the bottom, you need to go into your profile (click at the top) and then i think you write it in your signature.  If you need anymore help give me a shout.

As anybody pm'd Mookie yet or is it just still me ?  

Speak to you all later

Lots of love and babydust

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!
Hope you are feeling better Wendy. I felt just the same - 2 days ago!!!! Hate to tell you but the headaches started today- 1st day back after half term. Needless to say - was not very successful teaching 6-figure grid references to a class of hyper 10 year olds!!!! 

Oh tried to get profile but still no luck-will try again later. Not very computer brained I'm afraid! Would like to know how to do those 'ticker things' too. Think it's gonna be trial and error for me! So don't laugh too loud if I totally mess up..........!

Hope you are ok Sharon- thinking of you.  

Speak soon
Fingers crossed for all us prospective parents,
Dakin xx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Me agian!

Think I've managed it!!  

Thanks for your help Wendy.
Signing off now before everyone thinks I'm a really sad person with no mates as have logged on twice today!!!! God it'so much easier chatting to someone in the same boat as you.
Speak soon
Dakin xx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

no you're not a saddo well no more than the rest of us. Its hard for anyone to understand unless they have been there. looking at your history of miscarriage recently it must be hard for you this time round.I can assure you that even when you get your next bfp you wont rest til you hold your long awaited precious baby. Its funny but before i had my 2 boys i kept thinking it cant be anywhere near as tough for those who have had successful treatment and have a child but it is.Not only my desire which isnt as obessive as it once was but so very very desperate to seal my love and give my partner the child he has never had.39 and 52 we are not good odds but i just feel the Gods bought us together through chance and we must try to complete our destiny.

thinking of you all.day 9 of downreg so still a million miles to go.with you all the way girls x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well done with your signature Dakin. The little tickers are easy, when you see one have a look at the website they are from, i think mine is from ticker factory. You just need to go to the site and follow the simple steps. When you have completed it and are happy with you ticker, copy the address, and then you need to paste it onto your signature, in your profile. Before you put the link type







.

Hope thats not too confusing, if you need help just give me a shout 

speak to you all later

lots of  

wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there everyone!

Ta for your help Wendy - will try 'ticker thing soon'. Hope you are feeling ok after a day off - sleep really does help. My headache was a nightmare yesterday but have realised Nurofen at about 12 noon keeps them bearable. Feel great on a morning though!

Thanks for your support Loobyloo - hope your treatment is going ok too.  Did you say that this was to be your last attempt? If so I'll keep everything crossed. I'll be 39 in August and hope to be physically and mentally strong enough and capable enough to have another 1 or 2 attempts - bit worried though. Let's hope it's our turn this time. Oh - we got married in August last year! So exciting AND busy!!

I hope you are ok Sharon. Aware that your 2ww will be up soon. Sending lots of love and babydust your way. 

Hope eveyone is looking forward to baseline scans soon. 

Dakin x x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls
it looks like it is all over for us this time.
Bleeding has got worse. I called the hospital and explained what has happened and they didn't say much really just that we have to wait for two more periods after this bleed before we can try again.
Mark is convinced that we won't get one until we pay because we are the kind of people who never get anything for free we are not very lucky.

feeling really low and totally fed up.

best of luck to you girls sending you loads of babydust

Lots of love and hugs

Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Sharon

So sorry to hear it wasn't meant to be this time,  really had a feeling that things were going to go well for you.

Don't really know what to say so i will just send you a big  and say I have been thinking of you and are sending lots of   for a BFP next time.  I know what Mark means about getting things for free, its so unfair, sometimes I feel that way too.

Take care, 
Wendyxx


Hey Dakin im another August birthday girl, mine is on the 5th what about yours ?

I must admit I feel miles better after a day off work, i think i am getting the night sweats now, i have opened the windows the last 2 nights but my poor DH feels cold  ah bless


Sending lots of love and babydust to everyone  

wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry too that it wasn't meant to be this time Sharon. It is really really difficult to accept but it does get easier as the weeks pass. You even start to get excited again as time draws nearer to your next cycle. It will happen for you it's just a case of when- I'm sure. You'll have some really down days but  you'll ride them with love and support from everyone. Don't give up on your dream. Enjoy the 2-3months break and build up your strength for next time. Love to hubby too.

Unfortunately we have to pay for all our treatment as I was over 37 when we realised we had a problem BUT it'll be the best money ever spent WHEN it happens (trying to be soooo positive too). Take care and keep logging on so we can keep in touch.

Wendy - birthday on the 20th August - a real baby - school wise! I don't really get a lot of night sweats Wendy but I have had some really amazingly wierd dreams!!! Must be a rise in temperature or something. Honest - so wierd! Can't possibly talk about them on line - looney bin stuff!!

Speak soon

Dakin xx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

What can I say Sharon. Feel for you desperately and no matter what I write it wont make it feel easier.   Sometimes I think if we were all having it done on the nhs we would somehow be able to look forward to the next treatment cycle far easier.

Part of me is tying to be positve about my cycle but am realistic and cant bear to look past today.I have been lucky, unlike some of you with hot sweats and mental dreams. Had that last time and even punched my beloved while asleep! Maybe thats why he opted to be in Telford on a course all week 

Getting married Aug 6th so wont be hard to forget your bithday Wendy. With some luck and  you and Dakin will have a very 

sat at home as not at work....looking for a job in September after the summer is done.(Mum died and had 2 car accidents last year so taking time out....time out to get pregnant i hope)

Catch you all later....


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi Looblyloo,

What an awful lot for you to deal with last year. This has to be a luckier one for you both. Oh - my hubby and I got married on Sunday August 8th last year!!!! I hope that you have a double whammy celebration. That would be fab!

I'm feeling a bit better now, still headaches but they are wearing off. Had loads of energy last night - what's that all about? Feel physically great today too. 
Mentally I'm a bit low. Watched Test Tube babies on Sky - channel 155 I think. Hubby and I have only just discovered it. It's good to watch together, but depending on the outcome, it can make you feel low and realise that it may take a while/a few attempts. Still can't help feeling that my second attempt is just something I have to get through. Maybe I'll feel more positive once ET is over?? 

Another moan - Our friends from Amsterdam are visiting on 23rd, she's pregnant, and although I'm dead excited to see her (difficult at first), I'm hoping nothing goes wrong with my treatment that makes me feel miserable when she's there. WE ARE SO HAPPY FOR THEM and they've been really considerate and supportive, especially since she thought it would take 2 years to get pregnant but fell on after a month! BUT their baby is due the same time as we would have been after the m/c.

Oh dear what a moaner! Sorry!!

You ok Wendy? What's the latest? Headaches? Night sweat? Dreams?!!!

Sharon and Casey - if you're still logging on - take care.

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hi Sharon and Casey hope you are going to stay around please  

Dakin, i can totally sympathies with you.  My SIL is now 6 months pg, and its the first in the family, i know people think of me and DH, but sometimes its so hard.  I know when the baby comes it will be really extremely hard for me, i am frightened it will look like my DH   cos i want a baby that looks like him   Now im bloody moaning, sorry !!  (i feel like everybody will be looking at me sympathetically, and watching me if i have a hold !!) paranoid or what 

But who knows, I might have a BFP then   And so Dakin might you !!! 

Its generally just a horrible situation we are all in, but hopefully one day it will all be us having our little ones    

I have had a headache last night and this morning.  I had a bit of a moody last night as well.  DH didn't take me on at all, so we are fine. 

Its DH's birthday tomorrow so it will a be a glass of alcohol free wine and a big piece of cake for us !

Take care ladies

Love and babydust

Wendyxx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

no way jose I remember only too well where you are at. When I was with my ex husband ( and a liitle warning TO COME LATER) my sister-in-law who was 17 no job no prospects no boyfriend had her first of many...the day i was pulled out of the house to see my nephew.I felt sick at the thought of visiting, faked a migraine coming on and even that didnt get me out of it. I couldnt hold the baby, i couldnt even look at him without hating her, the resentmet etc.

Last year Terry (my partner), his neice had a baby. I coped and kept my distance while she was pregnant. It was weird as she had waited 7 years for her second child. I was happy for them, truly i was but Terry and I had been trying. Although only he and I knew we were (yes I did tell him we were ) I felt the eyes of everyone on me, feeling like I had a flag on my head saying.... "I am a failure, i cant get pregnant "yet to all others I had 2 boys and having another child wasnt on the agenda...little did they know.

Here we all are trying so hard. Yes I know you will be thinking its different for me, I have children.sometimes I feel its hardly/equally as hard as i know the joy the pleasure the love they bring....here is my warning.

My marriage broke up because I had an affair...with my now fiance, we met for coffee after a stray text message i sent and it didnt stay at coffee.Left my hubby that night, as knew what I felt for Terry was something so intense i couldnt ignore.

Anyway getting back to the point....always keep focused on the parenthood.I know its easy (well kind of) to go from one hurdle to the next and see a bfp as the goal but through all of the treatment talk to each other about your parenting views. My first born was diagnosed having aspergers syndrome when he was 6. He sleep all through the night for one night (6 hours) when he was 5!
Because he wasnt text book baby then my husband disowned him,neglected our relationship. Amazing how pregnacy can occur against the odds but i became pg again once we had a child who was now sleeping.This threw him into the arms of many women before I met Terry. 

A waffle i know but I am blissfully happy despite many of lifes struggles. I have a loving happy family with Terry and my boys,i am aware i have so much to be thankful for. Please always be mindful that your treatment and longed for baby is not just to satisfy that maternal urge.Its a product of your love for each other, for you to unite and take a new journey together down the same path in life, not to have a baby and the baby become the crossroads where you take different paths.

too hormonal and excited a Terry home tonight after his week away.knowing my luck af will arrive (oldest away in france with school)

sorry if i haved gone on but we all need to stay focused. your friends with babies/pregnant, hold the babies cry if you need to, they will hardly notice your feelings as they are on cloud 9.I have been on both sides of the fence.
 must shut up!


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Wendy, Looblyloo - glad I'm not the only one struggling to cope with pregnant friends and relative! Nightmare! 

Looblyloo - dead right about the need to talk with partner about what's happening and parenting views. You've had it tough but at least you now seem to have the man of your dreams. 

Wendy hope headaches have eased a bit. Hope hubby is having a happy birthday. Maybe in 6 months time we will have something to celebrate! 

Wouldn't it be great if we all got our dream. Hubby and I said that hopefully we'd be pregnant or have a baby by xmas. Still time for the former to come true.

My headaches have eased but now have dizzy spells! What's that all about? Had to come home from work yesterday as felt sick, faint, dizzy and had palpatations. Really wierd. Boss knew I was going through my second cycle and was great about it, but unfortunately some of staff guessed what was happening (wanted to just get on with it without telling anyone this time). Anyway they were great and just took over. This never happened to me last time BUT then I did take 5-6 weeks to down reg. Lay down and slept all day in the end but felt like a real drama queen!  Read 'side-effects' of Buserelin (have ignored in past - too much info)and apparently all those symptoms are common. So... 

Have another bit of a problem to ask - bit embarassing really. Started my af on Wed 12 days ago and seemed to finish on Tue (7 days). However, yesterday and today have had a lot of brown/red blood? Not bleeding as such but v wierd. Do you think it's normal? Feel ok otherwise.

Scan on Tue at 8.45am. Am going to write list of questions this time as have lots of niggling worries. Eg. m/c as happened last time, asprin, accupuncture etc

Did you watch Test Tube babies last night? One of the women was filmed by her computer and had FertilityFriends on screen!!!

Well must go.
Keep in touch

Have a good weekend everyone. Happy injecting! 

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello

Felt bloody awful yesterday.  Asda was a nightmare, i felt capable of murder with my bare hands   feel much better today !

I'm sure your OK Dakin, it does say your period can be totally unlike normal so i really wouldn't worry too much

I have had a bottle of alcohol free becks lager today   It was OK i suppose

I'm off out to a wedding tonight really don't want to go, I'm far too tired and want to put my pj's on.  DH is out playing cricket and i have to be ready for when he gets home so i better be off 

Don't know what I'm wearing or anything, don't want to go but it is his birthday, and he doesn't know yet, but he has lots of chocolate waiting for him when he gets in.  Cos hes off the booze people have bought him chocs yippee 

bye for now

cya later

wendyxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just to let you know i got a BFN on Friday.
I had started to bleed so i knew last week.
Booked holiday last night going to Tenerife a week on Friday for a rest.

I have got a follow up app for hospital on 14th July and need to wait until I have had 2 AFS after the bleed I have just had to have another go.

I will keep popping in to see how you are getting on.

Best of luck sending you loads of baby dust.

Love 
sharon
xxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Hope last night was ok Wendy. Sometimes it's so hard to make the effort, especially when you can't drink!!! Oh I had trolley rage in our local Tesco last week - how selfish for someone to put their trolley near mine!! Plus had row with hubby as the veg he'd cooked for tea was soggy! 

We went out with some of our mates who don't know that we're on our second cycle (long long story). Unfortunately they are the kind of mates who just don't understand 'not drinking'!!!! I had a few gin and tonics and a great night but I know once I start stimming I have zero alcohol so think I am going to have to lie!!! 

Rang emergency line about bleeding today as panicing incase they put me permanently into menopause and we'll never have kids (drama queen I know!). Anyway the nurse was really reassuring that although it wasn't common it was mormal for some women and no chance of menopause worry. Phew! Said to go for scan as normal and hopefully shouldn't affect stimming starting. Phew again!

Sharon - glad you've booked a holiday to rest. It's vital to have relaxing recovery time. You'll feel tonnes better after. Let us know how it goes. 

Hi Looblyloo - you ok.

2 days till baseline scan!

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello ladies

Sharon I think a holiday is a great idea for you and hubby, just relax and enjoy yourself and when you come back you will feel much better I'm sure  

I'm getting excited about going to the hospital this week  Bet you are too Dakin!

Belly is starting to feel a bit sore now, and i am getting a bit fed up with the needles to be honest.  But i know i have loads left to do 

I enjoyed myself the other night actually.  My friend recently had a mc at 12 weeks, after first ICSI.  It has been awful, but she was there having a few vodka tonics and it was really nice to see her smiling and dancing again.  Drinking hasn't really been a problem for me, I love my wine believe me, i can drink it for england.  But i feel OK which i must admit i am very surprised by.  I have however, started a bit of a chocolate craving, so my belly is growing nicely  

Bye for now, love and babydust 

Wendyxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to say, good luck Dakin 

Let us know how you get on, and if you ask about the baby asprin 

Lotsa love

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Thanks for good luck message Wendy. It worked! Have down regged and start Menopur on Sat 18th. Lateness is due to the fact that I have EC under General Aneasthetic (wimp/scaredy cat!). 

Next scan on Monday 27th at 9am. Hopefully EC Wed 29th/Thu 30th and ET Fri 1st/Sat 2nd!!!! Had 8 eggs last time so hopefully same again although I'd be happy with less so long as 2 fertilise. (PLEASEEEEEE)

I thought it'd be easy to go through this time, and in one sense it is as know what to expect, but I'm just as dithery and incapable of working now, after scan as I was last time!!! Think it's relief! Also hubby came last time but as both teachers this time, it's v v difficult to get time off, well especially him. However he'll be there for EC and definitely ET!!

Hope your scan is ok tomorrow Wendy. It doesn't hurt AT ALL. Not even uncomfortable for me. It's just a bit nerve-wracking waiting. All very dignified too. Good Luck. Hope you have down regged, but if not don't worry as I didn't (for lots of reasons) last time and needed more needles and tablets etc, and I still got a good result in the end.(well sort of)

Hope you are ok Looblyloo. Let us know how you are getting on.

Sharon - enjoy your holiday, chin up, enjoy time off.

Casey - hope you are ok and building up your strength too.

Speak soon.

Dakin xx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

Forgot to say, asked my nurse about asprin and accupuncture, diet (brasil nuts/ pineapple juice etc - ZWest??)

She said that there is no definite evidence for asprin?? and that accupuncture etc would be good if needed help to relax etc. I told her I was feeling healthy and quite realistic about my treatment (always thought 3rd/4th attempt - but could be lucky!) Also that exercise is my way of relaxing and switching off. She said that in her opinion, feeling relaxed and healthy is the important thing! Sorry for rambling!!

So ... think I am just going to carry on doing what I am doing, having 5 portions of fruit and veg, exercising, relaxing etc. We'll just have to wait and see eh!

Well good luck again

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dakin

Well done glad downreg has gone to plan for you.  Hopefully mine has too!

I have been drinking a glass of pure pineapple juice every day (not concentrate)  must be bloody mad but since i read it i have done it, and its about £1.60 a carton  Have managed to refrain from buying any orange knickers 

Did you have anesthetic last time then ?

I have only had anesthetic once, I felt terrible after so I'm going for sedation at EC   was thinking about that last night, I desperatly want to get to that stage, but am a little scared  

Keep in touch eveyone, take care
Lotsa love

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

Don't worry about down regging - sure you'll be fine. I only had trouble basically because I was due to start ICSI in Oct 04 BUT my AF didn't arrive (normally 28 days as clockwork!!!!). In the end the docs thought I could have been pregnant!! (Divine intervention!) Any way think it was a case of 'a watched kettle never boils' cos I damaged my back at the end of Nov 04 and AF started 4 days later!!!!! Consequently the docs thought down regging didn't occur as not enough bleeding. (TMI - sorry) Nurse said it can sometimes happen to those with irregular periods.

So as you can see you should be ok.  

Thinking of buying some pineapple juice - but draw the line at orange panties!!!
Mind you - must admit - seriously thought about wearing something orange on Tuesday!!!  

I had a General Anaesthetic for my EC last time as I am a wimp with a low pain threshold!! Have had them quite often and  I'm usually ok. However, apparently a sedation/local anaesthetic is ok too and if you do feel pain (v unlikely!) you cannot remember it!!) You'll be fine.

Good luck for tomorrow - can't remember the time but I'll keep logging on to hear your news.

Sharon - how did follow up appointment go yesterday? If you log on let us know. Hope you are ok.

Take care everyone
Everything crossed!

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

My work blouse is an orange colour, so i should be ok!!

I am there at 9.15 so i will report back first chance i get

Where is everybody, have they all left us ? 

Bye for now, take care

Wendyxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Just got back

Yippee downreg gone fine  


Scan was fine, hubby was in there and really disappointed cos the nurse was in his way and he couldn't see the screen.

I start my Menopur on Saturday.  First scan Monday 26/6 then another on 27/6.  E/c probably 29/30th fingers crossed 

Got the fright of my life when i saw the needles, the nurse had gone out of the room when i saw them ,  but they are only for drawing the liquid down, thank god   
Hope everybody is OK

Lotsa love and babydust

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Phew! Made -up!!  Been logging on all morning - I have laptop on line in classroom!!! Isn't it a relief. Every single blooming hurdle is a relief! Do you realise I start my Menopur on Sat too! First scan Monday 27th too (26th??). EC also possible Wed 29th or Thu 30th, ET 1st or 2nd July!! This means that we are Cycle buddies I think!!! Might eventually say hi face to face!

Yes the 'drawing up' needle is horrendous!!!

You'll be on cloud nine today - I was!

Take care
Baby wishes
Dakin xx  

PS - Where are our other buddies


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Dakin


  
Yes i must admit i am rather pleased with myself, wasnt too sure as the doc and the nurse spent ages looking around before they told me anything, but they seemed happy in the end. Hubby was in the room, i think he was a bit shocked when he saw the probe thingie  

My post is a bit wrong, i have a scan on friday 24th and another on Monday 27th at 10.30.

Hopefully I will get to the ec and et and they should be the around the same time as you!  Maybe we should wear red carnations or carry a copy of the times so we know each other    

Everybody seems to have left us 


Take care

Lotsa love 

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there, 

Just a quickie to say that my scan on 27th is at 9am. Haven't got a mid-cycle scan?? Didn't have one last time either?? I wonder why? Must find out. 
Oh - forgot to say that the 'thingie' looks really gruesome and scary!!! 

Also my niece, Lizzie, (Can you believe it!) might be joining our thread! Didn't realise till now that she was a member too! 

Speak soon

Fingers crossed

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dakin

Getting rather excited about tomorrow now 

I'm going to do my Menopur of an evening (the nurse said morning is fine, but the book says night ?).  It seems more more messing around with the Menopur  and my tummy ain't looking forward to it 

I will look out for Lizzie  

Take care

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi!

I'm getting quite excited too! Hubby is excellent at them this time - or maybe I'm just more relaxed. We'll probably continue to do ours at 6.30am before work (just incase we go for an early gym trip - gradually decreasing!) Oh by way I read on another thread that exercise during stims shouldn't be too heavy as can have bleeding You know anything about this? I'll go mad if I can't as it's my 'let off steam' time!!

Is the book you are talking about - Zelda W If it is can you give me the details please as I might have to indulge and buy it!!! Everyone keeps talking about it and I'm feeling a bit left out!

Oh forgot to say - laughed out loud at your 'red carnation' and 'The Times' comment!! Looks like we'll miss each other on Monday as mine's dead early. Nevermind eh.

Hi Lizzie??

Baby dust in abundance!  

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello again

I do have the Zita West book, but haven't looked at it for a while, I will have another look and tell you what it says !  the book i meant was the little booklet from the hospital, i think it says evening anyway



I haven't been to the gym lately, if anything been really naughty, last night i was buying food in m&s and bought chocolate puddings. Not just any chocolate puddings but the one's off the advert with the runny chocolate centre, they were amazing   I really do have a bit of a chocolate thing at the moment, i keep saying one way or the other i will have a big fat tummy at the end of this treatment !

cya later



Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi again again!!

Well it's official - I'm Fertility Obsessed!!!

Just been down town and bought:
- Zita West Book (Who on earth is Zelda!!!!)    and
- a new top - ORANGE!!!

AND - I've logged on 4 times today!!

There's me trying to kid myself that I'm ralaxed and totally cool about this cycle!!

Have a fun weekend!



Dakin xx

PS - Think I might nip to M&S tomorrow!!


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls 
Glad to see you are ok and going along nicely.
Me and DH are fine we have got over our BFN and will do another cycle hopefully at the end of August.
At least we know I can produce a decent number of eggies, his spermies were ok and between us we produced grade 1 and 2 embies which is not all doom and gloom.
next time we won't be going into the unknown.
The only complaint that I have got about Liverpool is that they are not easy to get hold of when you have questions and need to talk to someone.

We have booked a holiday going to Tenerife next Friday for a week to get drunk and have fun and get to know eachother as humans again instead of IVF obsessed loonies.

have made the decsion that three goes will be our lot if number 2 doesn't work and after three if no baby then we will admit defeat and get another dog!!!
Life must go on and IVF is such an emotional and physical rollarcoaster that i don't think I could do it more than 3 times.

DH is really proud of me keeps telling me if it had been him doing the treatment all the injections etc that we would have had the new dog by now and we would not be having another go at all. He justs says thabks for trying every day.

Its so hard when the problem is male factor I don't want to say anything that will upset him he is already feeling bad enough about his spremie count I have to be careful not to upset the sensitive soul.( male pride and all that)

My follow up appointment is 12 th July were we can ask quetions of why it didn't work and decide on what will happen on the next cycle to give us a better chance of success.

I will keep popping in to see how you are.

Take care sending you both loads of babydust

Love and hugs

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Sharon

Nice to see you around again , i think a holiday is the best thing to do.  I'm sure you will have a great holiday, getting drunk sounds like great fun   Im sure you will both come back totally refreshed and ready to face another round,  you know you can produce good quality embryo's now,  and lets hope its good new for you next time 

Dakin, cant believe you bought an orange top   You definitely wont be disappointed with the chocolate puddings they are totally gorgeous, hubby was lucky to get one off me   If i had one right now, and somebody tried to take it from me there would be big trouble.

I am not doing everything Zita says, but i am drinking pineapple juice, eating Brazil nuts (she didn't say nuts covered in chocolate, but i got some Belgian chocolate coated Brazil's), and will be thinking of what i am eating now, protein, vitamins etc.

Been a bit moody this morning crying etc.  DH was going to play cricket but we had a heart to heart before he went and a big cuddle so i feel better now.  I think i am getting nervous really about the next stage !!

Wow its hot today 

Cya later

Love and babydust

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Sharon - good to hear from you. Glad you've booked a holiday. It's just what you need. So easy to become Fertility Obsessed and forget about your own relationship - I'm fighting against this at the moment! Keep in touch and let us know how you get on when you go on the 12th. Let's hope you're lucky next time.  

Wendy - glad I'm not the only one who's been feeling moody and weepy! Friday night I was awful to Dh - he really couldn't do anything right. And Saturday morning I felt empty and 'unloved' - for no reason. What's that all about eh? Hope you feel better today.

How did your first jab go last night? Do you feel any different? I'm a bit bruised to be honest but they didn't really hurt. Mind you had headaches again but that could be the weather. Where did the sun go?

Read the Zita West, IVF section, from start to finish on Friday and Saturday and spent a small fortune buying arnica and flower remedies!!! Am also 'visualising' my follies growing with a hotwater bottle on my tummy, after the injections! (very difficult when hubby is screaming at rugby on telly!) However, I did have a glass of wine last night so surely I'm not that obsessed Must admit I didn't do any of these healthy things last time and it still kinda worked....but if it makes us feel better then I suppose it's worth it! 

Hey, maybe I'm stupid but I still haven't found any obvious things about pineapple and brazil nuts (quite like choccie ones!)

Well must dash - 25 school reports to do and haven't done any work on them this weekend!! Just can't get into them. Think I'm a real 'work under pressure' person so hopefully I'll get them sorted soon.

Pregnant friend from Amsterdam is comming on Wed and her hubby on Friday, both staying till Sunday! Hope I'll be ok?? Think so as she's very sensitive about it all and I'm probably far more excited about her than she is!!! (She thought it would take 12-18 months to get pregnant and fell on on her second month!!! Lucky thing eh!)

Speak soon  

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't believe you were feeling all unloved Saturday, what a coincidence so was I, I was rather pathetic Saturday morning.  There was no reason to feel the way I did as DH is great but I was crying and silly, but felt much better after a nice chat and a cuddle.

Injections going OK, they are a bit of a pain in the **** to mix, i am on 3 bottles what about you?  The nurse said to draw everything back into the syringe but it gets a bit of froth on and i think its a pain.

Felt really tired this morning and had a headache so i come to work late.  I just couldn't manage it.

Anyway not too long now, I am looking forward to Friday and hoping this are going OK

I had my hot water bottle last night too, and have bought a multi vitamin for pregnancy care so hopefully Zita would be proud of me 

Take care, love and babydust coming your way 

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there,

Hope your headache has gone.   I had one on Sat afternoon and last night but today I've been fine so far - touch wood. Hopefully you'll be ok tomorrow. 

Are you up and down- re - positive and negative feelings? Was feeling really positive all weekend, a combination of Zita and the sunshine I think, but today I'm just feeling a bit lowish Very wierd. Wish I'd kept a diary last time! Do you think it's the drugs?

Steve organises my injections - don 't even peek! He does 5 powders to 1 and 1/2 bottles of solution. I had exactly the same last time. 3 bottles sounds like an awful lot of liquid, or is that the powder?? Think everyone is different so don't worry too much. Could always ring if unsure. 

Noticed that I'm bloating up a bit today. Pants are a bit snug on the tummy!   Having a couple of griping pains too but it's not hurting.

Well must go! Have a relaxing evening!  

Speak soon

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello again

Sorry you are feeling down today, i think i am a bit up and down too, im sure you will feel better next week   This time next week we will both know a lot more!

I am using one bottle of solution to 3 powders, darling hubby hasn't really touched mine.  To be honest I couldnt wait to get my hands on them  

Haven't noticed any bloating yet, hopefully i will notice something soon.  I'm going to put my feet up in a bit, and then get the hot water bottle out again 

Are you totally relaxing of an evening now then, i have been doing cleaning and am unsure should i be lying down with my water bottle all the time ?

Hope your feeling better now , i love fertility friends by the way,  Its great to speak to people who know exactly what your feeling 

Take care

Wendyxx


----------



## cummingsp (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Everybody

Hope you don't mind me joining chat again.  Had scan yesterday & ok to 
go for egg collection on Thursday.  Hopefully 6th time Lucky!!

Will probably want to chat more as we get into 2ww, if we get to that point.
For me this is the most difficult bit, just waiting to see if it has worked.

Glad everybody seems to be doing so well!

Talk to you all later.

Tricia

xxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Welcome Tricia - the more the merrier!   Wendy and I mislaid a few fellow FFs along the way so we'd love you to join us! 6th time - YOU ARE SO BRAVE. It will be great to have someone with so much experience. Are you at Liverpool Women's too? Good Luck for Thursday. Have you had your follicle scan yet? How are you getting on? We'll all help each other through the 2ww - we'll all be fine. 

Wendy - think you are right - can't wait till Monday! Just need to know that things are happening!

I'm not really resting as such - cleaning, washing, ironing, shopping and cooking still!!!! (hubby is helping - a bit!) But I'm not exercising like I was - no gym or running (well jog/walk really!) Did a bit of gardening on Sunday and am walking rather than taking car when possible. When I'm sat down I do try to stretch out with feet up and use hottie! Did that last night while watching Celebrity Love Island!! Fab! Did you watch it? Poor Jayne - how awful for her getting P***ed and telling the cameras about her love for Lee. (Cor!! - by the way!)

We must be on different doses of Menopur. Maybe it's my age? Or size? (12-14) Are you very petite? Let's face it - it could be anything!! Must stop guessing! We're not doctors are we!!

You are right - I love FF too. Who else would understand? 

Hope you are ok. Don't worry too much about resting as last time I didn't, actually I didn't do anything I should have - didn't have a clue!

Chat soon

Dakin xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

HI
I had my tx at liverpool womens, and hoping to do so again in aug/oct,staff are lovely there,just wanted to say good luck to u all,also it will be nice, to meet some people from the same clinic.dont feel so alone then, hope to chat soon, xxxx  
                              clare30 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cummingsp (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello again

I am at Liverpool Womens, had scan yesterday & all looked ok.  5 good size follicles on right side & 4 on left side.

They have scheduled me in for 9am on Thursday for GA.  Unfortunately my
right ovary is very high up, so have always been recommended to have General instead of local.

Clare

Saw your history, sorry to hear about miscarriage, know exactly how you must
have felt.  I was gutted when it happened to me, but I took the positive which is at least you know you can concieve & it spurred me on to keep trying.

talk to you soon
Tricia

xxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello Tricia, and Claire, the more the merrier !

I feel weird today, I think things are starting to work, a strange sensation on my right side, could it be my follies ?

I sat down and watched TV last nightwith my hot water bottle, watched a bit of love island.  Sorry Dakin Lee doesn't quite do it for me, although I have just discussed this in the office and the girls think Lee has something about him 

I'm really excited and a bit frightened too, jsut think no more injections after next week, and then the dreaded 2ww, oh no  

DH is off today and I nearly cried getting up and coming to work today, I so wanted to stay in bed too, but i managed it.  Hope you are all feeling ok

Love and babydust 

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi girlies!

Welcome Clare - great to have you on board too! Keep logging on. Time will fly and it'll be your turn again!  

Tricia - EC this Thursday - great! Will that mean ET on Sat? Then the dreaded 2ww eh! Good luck! I have a GA as I don't do pain!! (Big wimp!- even though 99% of women have no problems - I'd be the 1%) Hopefully my EC will be Wed or Thu next week. Wendy's might be then too so we'll all be on some of our 2ww together!  

Wendy - think things are working for you if you feel strange rumblings - that's how I feel. V bloated too! I'm excited but scared too! This time next week - well almost- we'll have our EC!!! And yes - no more injections!!! Mind you those pessaries are rather large!!!

Well love to all
Baby dreams  

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello

Think i feel a little bloated today, i am getting paraniod now    desperately hoping something is happening, I feel OK in myself though, almost normal even  

No too long now till first scan anyway!  Put feet up quite a lot last night, did a bit of ironing, and then feet up with hot water bottle.

Hope everybody is OK, 

lots of babydust to you  

wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi!

Quick lunchtime message!

You probably will be bloated today - I felt like that yesterday and you're kind of a day behind (me - 6.30am injections!!!!) Don't panic about not enough symptoms, everyone is different and they could increase your dose on Friday if necessary.

I noticed a bit of mucus last night when I went to the loo (sorry - too much information!!) and I'm actually a bit tender today and aware of my lower tummy - especially when I walk?? Hope it doesn't get much worse as I'll be really swollen and miserable when our guests arrive tonight!!!! (staying till Sunday - Oh my God!!)

Glad you are relaxing - me too! Drew up a list of house jobs last night for hubby and I to share (don't think he was really that impressed as rugby on - but tough!). Anyway, it meant we could sit down and relax at 7.30pm. I used my hottie too.

Did I tell you that I bought some arnica tablets mentioned by Zita? You take them the day before EC and till after ET to help heal. Well a friend said that when she was pregnant years ago she was told to take arnica. So I think it may be worth it!

Anyway, speak soon

Take care

Dakin xx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there - me again - desp for a chat/moan - sorry!!

Firstly hope you are ok - Wendy, Tricia, Clare!!  

Well all I can say is - DON'T have a PF (Pregnant Friend) to stay while you are going through the treatment! No matter how sensitive she is (mine is very very sensitive and lovely and caring and I love her to bits!)  It's so hard - feel like an emotional wreck today and to top it all boss is on a conference and so I'm the boss. Not normally a problem as he's always out - BUT today I feel like I'll cry at any situation!!!

Felt fine until we were out in Pizza Express - chatting about allsorts (and babies!) when 3 beautiful, blooming pregnant ladies walked in within a space of 5 minutes!! S**t - felt c**p and just wanted to get out of there!!!   Never quite had this happen to me before Is it the drugs or am I becoming a sad, desperate non-pregnant woman (Not that there's anything wrong with that but for God's sake it's only my 2nd cycle!!!) Anyway managed to pull myself together and ended up having a lovely, relaxing night.

BUT - felt really, strangely, down this morning and couldn't put my finger on it - Hubby really hasn't got a clue either! Knew something was wrong and wanted to chat but I was like 'Yeh - with PF having to listen to every word! As if!' 
This made him narky! Any way left early without saying bye to him (PF asleep) and had a good cry in car on way to work!!!  

Is this normal at this time in cycle?? Can't remember! Are any of you like this - getting really worried!!!

Oh God - I've got 4 more days of this!!! H...E...L...P!

Sorry! Sorry! Sorry!

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh Dakin

so sorry to hear what you have been going through, believe me I know where you are coming from and it sounds like a nightmare scenario.  I don't really know what to say about this sorry.  Accept if you need to get things off your chest come on here and tell me  


As for work, I think its hard too, at home if i want to throw a bit of a Johny wobbler i can, because i know Darren will understand, but in work i really have to try to hold it all together, no matter what really.

I am a bit all over the place myself, i wouldn't say i was narky as such but the slightest little thing can kick me off, like DH eating my favorite muller rice, I didn't let him know but i was really mad   I felt a bit sickly this morning and my tummy is definitely feeling bloated now, I feel like I am totally full of wind 


As for hubby's they can try, but do you think anybody can understand what its like unless they have done it too, i really dint think so.  Its such a strange weird feeling.

Not too long to wait now I suppose,  by the way are you having time off after et?

Sending some    to you, hope you feel a bit better now

love

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Was writing before and I think it posted itself!!   Was just saying ta for your support and that you were right about men not really understanding, or anyone for that matter unless you are going through it.

Anyway I feel a lot better now ta.   Nothing like sunny playground duty to put it all into perspective!!! For some reason I had several girls around me chatting about babies! Sister's babies, aunty's babies, cousin's babies etc!!! How ironic eh! Aw bless - from the mouths of babes!

You ok? Bloating, sicky is normal really. It'll soon be over though. Last time I had ET on a Friday and went back to work on Wed as v v tender?? This time, if I have ET on a Friday I'll probably try to go in on Mon. I think you're best playing it by ear and seeing how you are feeling. Does work know? My boss does and considering he can be a complete ar** at times, he's been really good. Especially as supply cover does not include IVF! If I'm off for 3+ days I'll have to fib, and if it's a week, I'll have to ask the doc to write a dubious sicknote!

Well, take care chuck  

Speak soon

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, Glad your feeling a bit better.  Im sure it will be hard being at home with PF I suppose, i will be thinking of you   If you need to rant and say anything im all ears  

At work my bosses are a board (all men), the main ones know and they are being very supportive.  I have said i will be having just over a week off (hopefully!) and they are like fine no problem

I am getting really excited about tomorrow now, I am desperate to know how things are going.

Felt really tired this morning, and p'd off, for some reason the buserelin of a morning does not want to go in!!!  But the menopur of a night the needle just goes straight in no problem.  I was a bit pathetic crying last night cos DH was supposed to be going to cricket practice and i wanted him to stay home and have a BBQ with me. He was really nice and didn't go.  I hate being so pathetic, but i cant really help it.  He is really trying to be nice, but I can honestly say I don't think i have been too bad, In my opinion .  Wonder what he thinks ? 

Going home to lie in the sun now and read my book

Take care

Love and babydust 

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Oh my God - woke up in the middle of the night and realised that you have a scan today, so popped on straight away, as soon as woke up, to wish you luck!   

Hope everything is going as planned. Keep me updated!  

About being pathetic - it's definitely the hormones.   My hubby has been bending over backwards to please me after yesterdays incident!! Feel guilty too - but not too guilty!

Well must dash - Ste sorting jabs - bit late as alarm not set properly!
Me again  

Good luck and baby dust  

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello I'm back ! All sounds good i think 

Right side is busier than the left, there are in total 7 larger ones and 6 smaller ones, i think

Doc seemed pleased as if this was OK, i hope so, how many do people normally have?

I feel a bit better after going anyway, because i have felt really sick today, still do and was worried something was wrong.  Told them in the hospital but they explained its just the hormones and quite normal.

Going to have something full of protein for tea, am thinking maybe crispy duck and pancakes, yummy 

Hope your feeling OK too

Thanks for you good wishes this morning, they seemed to have worked

Take care

Love and babydust 

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi again!  

Fab news - sure that's brilliant, 7 and 6 follicles.   I've never had a mid cycle scan so I couldn't know for sure but if they hadn't been happy they would have increased the dose. Must all be great!! 
Don't worry about one side having more mature follies - I had that big time last time, literally one side of tummy was more tender and swollen than other!!

So hopefully we'll find out on Monday, when our EC is going to be!!! Oh my God it's all kicking off!! 

Think I'll have a protein tea tonight too. Had fish ...... and chips last night with hubby and PF! Very yummy.   Fancy an Indian tonight... is spicy food ok do you think? Hope so!

Well must dash

Good luck for Monday for us eh! 

Will try and chat over weekend.
Have a fun one!

Dakin xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dakin

Hope you enjoyed your curry !  Im sure spicy food is ok, hope so!

I have been hitting the protein, not the biggest egg person but have had egg mayo sandwiches so far today, and pumpkin seeds full of fat, but full of lovely protein too !

Ive decided i am taking it really easy over the weekend watching tv with feet up etc, and if anybody wants to see me they will have to come here, cos i am not playing out  

Felt a bit unsure yesterday, but then i thought well im not supposed to be having ec till wed or thu so hopefully some more might have grown nice and big by then

Hope you are doing something nice

Take care

Wendyxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Hope you managed to have your relaxing weekend - fab weather today! 

Well - guests have just gone after a sunny BBQ! I've done nothing but eat and drink all the wrong things (even had a glass of weak punch today!) Feel so guilty as not treating body properly, and fat and bloated!  

You were saying you felt a bit unsure yesterday - well I feel like that today. Sure we'll be ok. I suddenly feel v unsure as, although have bloatedness, have no pains etc but do have sore boobs (especialyy nipples - sorry TMI!). Am worried incase all follicles have popped and I'm ovulating - hence sore boobs But it could be that I was in pain as working and on feet all day, whereas although I've had a busy busy weekend it has been relaxing. 
Oh God - just need to get there and see. Also can't remember if still take Buserelin tomorrow morning?? Will have to find appointment book.

Good Luck for tomorrow! Hope all is ok and you have lots of follies!   If I feel rubbish or hear bad news I've decided I'm not going to work - just couldn't cope I don't think. Oh God - worrying again!!

Will chat tomorrow!!! GOOD LUCK AGAIN!

Dakin xx

PS - Just read it back and I sound so blooming negative - sorry!!


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck for the morning Dakin 

We have had BBQ tea too!  Dint really feel much like eating today, feel really bloated now.

I must admit i have been worried, but today i feel different somehow, quite weird some pains so i am hoping they are more lovely follies.  If i don't feel great tomorrow I might come home from the hospital and just go to work in the afternoon.

I have felt quite sick the last few days it seems to be after i have done the buserelin of a morning.  As far as i know you carry on with the buserelin until EC

Exciting stuff this week for you and I, fingers crossed it all goes well

Catch up tomorrow,

Sending lots of   and babydust  

Wendyxx


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Time for a new home. This way ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31990.0.html


----------

